# Medici TV



## Guest

Beware of this subscription service. I signed up a year ago, wary of being able to stop payments when I wanted to. Despite activating "unsubscribe" in the "My Account" section they took no notice and have charged my Amex account for another year. I should have listened to my instincts a year ago that if I started with them I would have difficulty stopping subscriptions. I was right the first time. I'm demanding an immediate refund but don't hold out much hope. Our internet reception isn't good enough for their HD concerts and most of the stuff they offer is old and archived. AVOID.


----------



## Guest

I have been unable to contact MediciTV despite several attempts over a week. They will not answer emails or refund the subscription they were instructed not to charge to my credit card.


----------



## Merl

You're not the first to have moan about Medici. Their app gets some serious stick too. Complaints are common and include glitchy streaming, poor subtitles, constant crashing, poor customer support (a very common complaint), very expensive (for the service provided) and Chromecast issues. One of my favourite reviews is this one;

"Paid for a year subscription on the website, but the app DIDN'T recognize my subscription, even though it recognized my login. I paid for a month through the app to hold me over while their “support team” (I can only assume it's one person and they have the IQ of Joey Essex) could sort out the problem. It's now been a month and I've sent numerous emails but have yet to hear any response from them other than their automated email (which is pathetic) The content is good but the app is crap, extremely, glitchy and the support team is about as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike. "

Lol


----------



## tonguc

I've subscribed at the beginning of November. It has been 1 month only:

* I've tried watching several live-streams; they all failed. In none of the streams I was able to watch the concert without very frequent pauses on the video. I though there was a problem with my computer, internet connection or whatever. Today I watched the live-stream of Frankfurt SO on YouTube from their channel (Berg, Mozart, Schoenberg, Ax, Afkham); apart from a few glitches I was able to watch it in HD quality. 

On Medici.Tv, I can't watch even a recorded performance in an average quality, say 480p; each time I've to set it to the lowest possible.

*They fail to provide subtitles. I wrote about this to them (to their Facebook profile). They answered and said they have too many material to deal with and they'd fix the problem; they, of course, didn't. Weeks after my message, the videos I complained about are still without sub.s.

* About concerts they give wrong information in their introductory texts. A performance of Don Carlo / Verdi / Karajan is labeled as a performance from Salzburg Festival although it is actually from Salzburg Easter Festival. 

* In some concerts tracking are wrong to a point of adding a non-existing act to an opera! Above mentioned Don Carlo performance features the 4 act version of the work yet they label the 2nd scene of the 4th act as 5th act. 

I won't say 'Do not subscribe!" but I will say 'Be careful and don't expect too much'.


----------

